# Oliva Cain Cain Maduro Cigar Review - Great stogie



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Overall an excellent smoke. I will buy them again! The only downside was I bought this while I was visiting family in Ny and got raped by the com...

Read the full review here: Oliva Cain Cain Maduro Cigar Review - Great stogie


----------

